# What number do you start exercise on?



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im not down about this, so dont worry! Just a little frustrated I guess!

I had planned to be in the gym half an hour ago. I just tested and was 5.9mmols pre lunch (normally perfect  but wanted a slightly higher hit pre-exercise) and so I have just eaten 50gm carb, 2x wholemeal ham and salad rolls with no bolus. I aim to start exercise in about 30-40 mins time. I am using the exercise instead of bolusing.

I seem to always be the opersite to what I want! Unfortunately I dont find the runsweet website advice is particually useful to me....I am an overweight, unfit person who gyms for about an hour twice a week. I have a high pulse rate when exercising and very sensitive BM to exercise so need to get high pre-exercise. Last week I started at 17mmols and an hour and ten mins later was 5.4mmols (I actually didnt intend to run myself higher than 13  or 14 but got it wrong).

Im interested to know what patterns for exercise other people follow....see if I can adapt my reguime abit better by getting ideas of how other people do it. I really enjoy my gym, but have never really tweeked it quite right.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey lou...

I too am battling the gym/ diabetes nightmare hehe!!!!

I refuse to eat before I go but I am playing with my TBR, today I will be reducing it to 50% for 2 hours and drinking 20g of pure orange juice with water during exercise, then test during and after to see what happens...have you tried doing it thru adjusting basals instead?

I just dont want to eat then go to the gym then eat it doesnt make me feel any thinner heheheheh 

I was 5.2 before the gym the other day and just went and reduced TBR and managed to not hypo till I got home so not bad haha, just trying to iron it out, hope todays the day!!!!!!

Hope that helps?????


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks shell!

We should compare numbers this evening!!! 

I am at the gym now (working my fingers out hard on the keyboard of course! The coffee is nice so I always have one before I start!). 

I hate too run too high as well before exercise as then I feel slow and groggy. I am also hesitant to do something like the OJ (which sounds nice BTW!) because I just never seem to put in the calories I run off and that also does my nut!

I have ended up on the course of not adjusting my basal- I am still attached now to the pump which I shall remove shortly to exercise and not bolus instead. For me its an easy theory but I dont know why I stick with it as I dont actually have that much sucess.....old habits maybe. This si what I did on MDI and now I am pumping I really should apply all this new flexabilit, I just dont know what to do!

When you say you reduce for 2 hours to 50% shelley, where in your schedule is that? Is that 2 hours prior to exercise and do you take your pump off or keep it on?

Cheers sweety- sorry to pick your brains!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

Dont be silly, thats what friends are for, esp pumping ones hehe 

I tried it first on Tuesday, reduced my TBR down to 60% for the hour I was at the gym and the hour after...didnt work too great so tonight am reducing to 50% an hour before and the hour during....I like the oj its yummy and you need some fluids at the gym dont ya hehehe, id rather not have the oj tho but its better then eating a ton of food, makes it harder to run hehe!!

Pls be aware that I am completely making it up as I go along with the adjustments so don't think its gospel anyone hehe!!! Everyone is diff and its trial and error...its up to you Lou but the pump has great benefits for times like this  O and I keep poppy on at the gym now, she stays on my joggers in a plastic clip that came with her, she is very well behaved...

Out of interest what do you do at the gym???

I will prob not log on here later but feel free to text me after the gym so we can compare notes and update here tom 

Happy workout bud


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

For me it is to do with timing, although this is probably more flexible on the pump. I aim to exercise 90 mins to 2 hours after injecting and eating. This is when my insulin and food are likely to be peaking, so I should have the most 'on-board' of both insulin and glucose. Usually at this time my levels are between 7 and 9. If it's below 7 I'll have a couple of jelly babies. If it's above 15 then you shouldn't really start exercising until it has come down a bit, because the exercise can drive you higher still rather than reducing.

The other day I went on my exercise bike (too cold for a run!). At the start I was 6.0 so I had 2 JBs. After 15k on the bike I tested again and I was...6.0! Without the JBs I would probably have dropped to 4.0 or maybe less.

The reason I mention timing is because I wouldn't normally start exercising after 2.5hrs since injecting/eating, since my insulin would be declining and I wouldn't want to eat and inject anymore before my next meal. So, I have a narrow window to plan my exercise, which is what I find incredibly frustrating, and the main reason I would go for a pump - but I probably wouldn't qualify as that would be the only reason, my A1c is very good and I don't get disabling hypos.

I'm still relatively new to all this though and need to be braver and do more experimenting - like 'running on basal' maybe (not eating and bolusing, but relying on my lantus as my 'circulating insulin).

I'll move this to Exercise, with a redirect, as it's relevant to that section


----------



## Emzi (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive just started at the gym again and im too battling the exercise/diabetes and whats best, last night i came home from work and had a very little portion of rice and chicken and a small ham sandwich on a wholemeal roll, i then injected my normal 30 units this was at 6pm at 7.30pm i tested and was 9.5 and after my workout i was 4.9. I got home and had a hand full of raisens and a skinny cow hot chocolate and went to bed measuring 7.2.

I was very impressed!! I hope they read more or less the same when i go tonight


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Emzi said:


> Ive just started at the gym again and im too battling the exercise/diabetes and whats best, last night i came home from work and had a very little portion of rice and chicken and a small ham sandwich on a wholemeal roll, i then injected my normal 30 units this was at 6pm at 7.30pm i tested and was 9.5 and after my workout i was 4.9. I got home and had a hand full of raisens and a skinny cow hot chocolate and went to bed measuring 7.2.
> 
> I was very impressed!! I hope they read more or less the same when i go tonight



Sounds spot on Emma! Well done!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 29, 2010)

*Victory *

Woohoo morning peeps, had an awesome result at the gym, ate nothing before or after just had 20g oj in my water bottle during yum yum and was between 6-7 allllllll the way through and into the eve after.....this is with changing my TBR down to 50%.....am sooo over the moon as now I can exercise and actually lose some weight woohoo  its a miracle!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Woohoo morning peeps, had an awesome result at the gym, ate nothing before or after just had 20g oj in my water bottle during yum yum and was between 6-7 allllllll the way through and into the eve after.....this is with changing my TBR down to 50%.....am sooo over the moon as now I can exercise and actually lose some weight woohoo  its a miracle!!!



That is utterly brilliant! I want a Poppy!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 29, 2010)

Id let you have her Northe' but we have become attached, literally hahahaha  get a pump get a pump get a pump!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 29, 2010)

Hiya,

It didnt go too bad yesterday for me either!

I measured 5.9mmols before lunch, ate 50g carb and did not bolus. I went to the gym and had a coffee with small amount of milk, tested, 10mmols, ate one glucose tablet and exercised about 1hr 20 mins and after I was 8.6mmols, excellent!

I was pretty happy with that, apart from eating the glucose tab, but its good not to start too high as I feel lethargy with it right at the begining of the work out it isnt good.

Shelley I always start with a 5 min walk, 30 min run/5km (sometimes go to 7km if things are going my way), weights/pulldowns/matt work then cycle 10km, powerplate and 10 mins rowing. Weird plan I know. It also depends if deal or no deal is on!

We should compare on the next one Shelley too, sounds like you have mastered this one pretty quickly!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 29, 2010)

Go Lou 

Wow you really do work out!! haha my workout is 30mins on treadmill (usually only make 3k!) and then 10 mins rowing (2000m) and then stepper for 10 mins....only done rowing and running in my testing phase this week tho, gonna up it soon tho 

We rock!!!!!!!


----------

